# Admission In Italian Medical Universities



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Anybody please give me information about IMAT in 2014 and will it be taken in pakistan and are there any scholarships offered by italian medical universities based on proffs result and financial backgrounds.


----------



## M Amin Amjad (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes! see my thread " how can we get admission in us medical college" there detail of IMAT is available + information about scholarships.


----------



## AfraTamam (Nov 26, 2013)

*Admissions Exam IMAT 2014*



rafa said:


> Anybody please give me information about IMAT in 2014 and will it be taken in pakistan and are there any scholarships offered by italian medical universities based on proffs result and financial backgrounds.


The IMAT exam was first introduced in 2011, therefore it's not easy to find official preparation materials or courses. The IMAT exam is designed by Cambridge Assessment - a UK company that prepares many other medical admission exams one of which is called BMAT (BioMedical admission test). Here you will find updates regarding the future IMAT exam for 2014/2015: For more information. In today’s competitive academic community, good grades are just one part of the formula for an effective application package. Assure that your application stands out with a personal statement created just for you from our professional writers. 

Good luck for your journey


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Miss Afra, i know all about imat but i want to obtain information about scholarships offered by any italian medical universities.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

rafa said:


> Anybody please give me information about IMAT in 2014 and will it be taken in pakistan and are there any scholarships offered by italian medical universities based on proffs result and financial backgrounds.


Hi, 

IMAT 2014 will be held on 29 April. Registration for the test will start from 3 March and end on 3 April. Unfortunately, a test center has not been setup in Pakistan this year. Here's a link to the Official IMAT 2014 guide (open the link in Google translate) released on 21 February with all the details. Admission to the six participating Italian Medical universities will solely depend on your IMAT score, so a score of at least 20 points is mandatory to qualify, but aim at 40/90 points to definitely get in. And the "scholarships" are actually subsidized merit seats i.e. if you bag one of the 77 Non-EU students seats, your tuition fee will be between €800-3,000 instead of €18,000 annually. It varies depending on your finances (annual income & savings) but never exceeds €3,000. 

Hope this helps


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Is anyone else taking the IMAT this year?


----------



## Alina123 (Oct 24, 2014)

How are we supposed to take imat if there isn't a centre set up in Pakistan. Im sorry I really don't know much about this I really need help.


----------



## Alina123 (Oct 24, 2014)

If anyone get reply me ASAP it will be appreciated.


----------



## Alina123 (Oct 24, 2014)

@rosequartz


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Alina123 said:


> @rosequartz


Aoa @Alina123,

A test center has not been setup in Pakistan, unfortunately (click here for a list of test centers and complete exam details). Traveling is the only option to take the test. If you decide to, the study material I used and the past papers are available here. It also helps to practice A-level thinking skills past papers as well. I got into Pavia last year, but decided not to study there. There is a resourceful blog run by a current Pavia medical student as well (click here). The date for this year's IMAT has not been announced yet, but it'll come up in Feb.-March some time. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## laurellamaisano (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for informative and helpful post, obviously in your blog everything is good.


----------



## noor elahi (Jun 27, 2015)

Kindly tell me how I can select exam center ? I mean if the selected country is Germany then I may also apply for passport ?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

noor elahi said:


> Kindly tell me how I can select exam center ? I mean if the selected country is Germany then I may also apply for passport ?


Yes, you can as there is a center in Germany this year (click here or open this link in Google Translate to see the original decree). The bad part however is that registration period for the 2015 test ended six days ago, and I am really sorry for such a late reply. For some reason, the Italian ministry decided to hold the test in September (Sept. 16) instead of April this year, and a completely new calender of events has been implemented.


----------



## noor elahi (Jun 27, 2015)

Have u any idea of test centre for IMAT in pakistan ?


----------

